# Crude oil tanker FR8 Pride collided with jackup oil rig Rowan EXL-1, Gulf of Mexico [



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Inbound tanker FR8 Pride lost power, went adrift and collided with the jackup oil rig Rowan EXL-1 in the morning

More...


----------

